# First attempt at temp control



## Barak (9/6/15)

So i bought a nickel coil for the subtank mini to try it on my m80. Yes i know the m80 doesnt really pull off the temp control that great, but i still wanted to try it. Coil is supposedly 0.15ohm. The m80 fires down to 0.1ohm, But now the coil reads at 0.09ohm and it wont fire. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

I would really of liked to offer you advice, but I don't own a temp sense device. I'm sure 1 of the more experienced users will reply soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

Nooby said:


> I would really of liked to offer you advice, but I don't own a temp sense device. I'm sure 1 of the more experienced users will reply soon


Thanks for taking the time to tell me that


----------



## Q-Ball (9/6/15)

Did you only buy one coil or a pack? Might be a dud coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Did you only buy one coil or a pack? Might be a dud coil.


Only bought one to see if it will be worth it before I bought more. So yeah that is definitely possible.


----------



## Q-Ball (9/6/15)

Barak said:


> Only bought one to see if it will be worth it before I bought more. So yeah that is definitely possible.


What does it measure to on an ohm meter?


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

Q-Ball said:


> What does it measure to on an ohm meter?


Dont have one to test unfortunately. That is only part of next months vape budget...


----------



## stevie g (9/6/15)

m80 temp control flat-out doesn't work.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/6/15)

Is anyone getting good use of the OCC ni200 coils, I've used one on the ehpro a5 spd was great my own nickel build on the lemo2 is pretty good. . .


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

Barak said:


> So i bought a nickel coil for the subtank mini to try it on my m80. Yes i know the m80 doesnt really pull off the temp control that great, but i still wanted to try it. Coil is supposedly 0.15ohm. The m80 fires down to 0.1ohm, But now the coil reads at 0.09ohm and it wont fire. Kind of a bummer.



There is no advantage to using Nickel over Kanthal with the M80. It uses an algorithmic form of temp control (so basically it is approximating the behaviour of devices that read temp) and I find it works better with Kanthal than with Nickel. 

This device does *not read temperature*, it uses the detected resistance, set temperature, and set power to perform it's approximation (by lowering power over time, etc).

If you want to experience real temp control with Nickel you need to get a device that works with Nickel (Evolv or Yihi based, or the new Evic VT). 

For now just enjoy the smoother vape on the M80 using plain old kanthal - this to me is a major strength of the device (not a negative at all), but then I bought it knowing what it was

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

free3dom said:


> There is no advantage to using Nickel over Kanthal with the M80. It uses an algorithmic form of temp control (so basically it is approximating the behaviour of devices that read temp) and I find it works better with Kanthal than with Nickel.
> 
> This device does *not read temperature*, it uses the detected resistance, set temperature, and set power to perform it's approximation (by lowering power over time, etc).
> 
> ...


Yeah i know man. Was also curios to check out the very low ohm vibes. So a 2 birds one stone kind of deal. That is the only coil for my tanks that goes that low and didnt want to waste my current build on the tobh to go lower and i needed a new coil for the subtank. So i thought i'd try it. But noe i cant.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

Barak said:


> Yeah i know man. Was also curios to check out the very low ohm vibes. So a 2 birds one stone kind of deal. That is the only coil for my tanks that goes that low and didnt want to waste my current build on the tobh to go lower and i needed a new coil for the subtank. So i thought i'd try it. But noe i cant.



Aha, that's a pretty good way to test out low ohm vaping but I suspect due to the difference in composition the experience on a 0.15 ohm nickel coil will be quite different to that on a 0.15 Ohm kanthal coil 

You may actually have to recoil that Tobh


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Aha, that's a pretty good way to test out low ohm vaping but I suspect due to the difference in composition the experience on a 0.15 ohm nickel coil will be quite different to that on a 0.15 Ohm kanthal coil
> 
> You may actually have to recoil that Tobh


Yeah i will in a few days. Enjoying it too mich at the moment. Finally got the nickel coil to read above 0.1. So now i will finally get experience nickel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (9/6/15)

free3dom said:


> There is no advantage to using Nickel over Kanthal with the M80. It uses an algorithmic form of temp control (so basically it is approximating the behaviour of devices that read temp) and I find it works better with Kanthal than with Nickel.
> 
> This device does *not read temperature*, it uses the detected resistance, set temperature, and set power to perform it's approximation (by lowering power over time, etc).
> 
> ...


approximating temp what balony did you even watch the pbsudardo review when he updated to the latest firmware and put it on the oscilloscope. Also you might have missed the part where it sets cotton alight in the dry burn test. You are defending a shoddy device because you are a fan of SMOK.


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

Sprint said:


> approximating temp what balony did you even watch the pbsudardo review when he updated to the latest firmware and put it on the oscilloscope. Also you might have missed the part where it sets cotton alight in the dry burn test. You are defending a shoddy device because you are a fan of SMOK.



It isn't approximating temp, it's approximating the behaviour of other temp sensing devices via an algorithm. It was never meant to be a temp sensing device in the traditional sense of the word. Pretty much every reviewer (except Mr Busardo) said as much - get it for a nice 80W mod, not for temp features

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (9/6/15)

IT pisses me off that SMOK falsely advertised temp control. What about the people that wanted it for that feature?.


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

free3dom said:


> It isn't approximating temp, it's approximating the behaviour of other temp sensing devices via an algorithm. It was never meant to be a temp sensing device in the traditional sense of the word. Pretty much every reviewer (except Mr Busardo) said as much - get it for a nice 80W mod, not for temp features


I got it for the batteryand for the way it looks. The temp thing i knew going in was bullshit. still no harm in playing around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

Th


Sprint said:


> IT pisses me off that SMOK falsely advertised temp control. What about the people that wanted it for that feature?.


there was more than enough evidence to proof it doesnt really work. If you are looking at a device like that, surely you mist be at the stage where you are doing proper research before buying something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

Sprint said:


> IT pisses me off that SMOK falsely advertised temp control. What about the people that wanted it for that feature?.



I would't say false advertising (it does do...something), but I'm sure they lost a few customers because of it.

However in this game it will be forgotten all too soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (9/6/15)

then why did you bother buying a nickel coil?.


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

Sprint said:


> then why did you bother buying a nickel coil?.


As i stated to try a lower ohm coil and nickel coils are the only ones that come in really low ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

The issue here here is not temp sensing. Its the coil reading 0.09 instead of the 0.15 as it is stated on the coil. 

So i let teh coil sit for a while in the tank, screwed it in and then it read 0.14. So i could use it. Then after about an hour, it jumped back to 0.08 so now its useless again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

Also, while the m80 does not do very well in the dry burn test like the more complicated devices. It still does it somewhat with wet cotton. Guess you disnt watch those videos.


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/6/15)

nickol is resistance fluctuates based on temp. I find my device (ehpro a5 spd ) will read my coil at 0.11 when the coil is cold relative to the climate we have now. I fire that once or twice let it sit and then put the same tank onto the device and it reads at 0.14 and performs better. I know I was actually shooting for 0.12 ohm when I built the coil and 2 weeks ago it read at 0.12 when I built it. 

I have RDA built that is doing something similar to your coil, I built it to be 0.1 ohm and it fired and was fine the first day. now it reads at .08 ohms and jumps up and down. I get a max amp message on my device out of the blue trying to fire that coil around 15w. 

I have the OCC ni200 coils and i'm gettting a crappy vape on it vs the coil i built, Might be i messed up the coil when i started playing around with temp limitting. 

best of luck man let us know if you figure out why these coils are shitty. I feel pretty cap since I spent on a 5 pack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (9/6/15)

@BuzzGlo yeah thats why i only bought one to test. Will see what it does tomorrow when i put it in again.


----------



## Yiannaki (9/6/15)

@Barak unfortunately, the SMOK is sometimes a bit wonky in terms of its resistance reading. Hence your experience.

As mentioned the nickel coils change their resistance when the wire is heating which would explain your fluctuation. Oddly enough I've noticed the resistance to increase when the coil has been fired.

I think the biggest necessity for any temp control device is the ability to lock in that initial resistance when you put the coil on. This is something that the SMOK and the first 4 DNA40 versions don't have. This feature is perhaps the most important one for temp control.

It was indeed a worthy experiment to try the nickel coil. I'm sure your efforts will save someone who intended on buying a whole pack of tsc coils.

As @free3dom said and I'm sure you know already, the SMOK m80 is a good device for use with kanthal at its very reasonable price point.

Just a tip: if you are in the market for a true temp sensing device, consider a yihi chip or a dna 40 v5 chip. I have both and am incredibly happy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (10/6/15)

or a Kangxin 50D chip or the RAYN V3... The china dna clones are as good if not better that the evolve dna40.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (10/6/15)

Barak said:


> The issue here here is not temp sensing. Its the coil reading 0.09 instead of the 0.15 as it is stated on the coil.
> 
> So i let teh coil sit for a while in the tank, screwed it in and then it read 0.14. So i could use it. Then after about an hour, it jumped back to 0.08 so now its useless again.


I might be wrong but I think the ohms read that low in very cold temperature. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/6/15)

@AndreFerreira is correct; 0.15 Ohm is at room temperature (25 Celsius), the lower the ambient temperature, the lower the coil will read in ohms and visa versa.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Barak (10/6/15)

johan said:


> @AndreFerreira is correct; 0.15 Ohm is at room temperature (25 Celsius), the lower the ambient temperature, the lower the coil will read in ohms and visa versa.


So you guys are saying i should only put the tank with the nickel coil on in a sauna

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Keith Milton (10/6/15)

I think the M80 gives a smoother vape in temp mode on Kanthal and it was designed to stop dry hits when using Kanthal. In my opinion, It works well to stop dry hits, but yes unfortunately it fails the dry cotton test.

So my SX Mini is on order and waiting for the vendor to get stock. It will be a nice experience to build in Nickel and cannot wait to taste the difference of true Temp Sensing Technology at work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (10/6/15)

johan said:


> @AndreFerreira is correct; 0.15 Ohm is at room temperature (25 Celsius), the lower the ambient temperature, the lower the coil will read in ohms and visa versa.


My Cloupor Mini must think we are in the North Pole then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/6/15)

25 Celsius sheesh thats hot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (10/6/15)

Not related to your initial question but the m80 is the power bank of mod devices. Does what is needed and that's provide 80w of instant power notbto mention the battery life is awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Barak (10/6/15)

Rafique said:


> Not related to your initial question but the m80 is the power bank of mod devices. Does what is needed and that's provide 80w of instant power notbto mention the battery life is awesome


Jip. that is the main reason i bought it. Was between that and the istick 50w, but i have had 2 isticks before so i wanted something different. and for what it costs and what it offers, its an absolute winner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (10/6/15)

Keith Milton said:


> I think the M80 gives a smoother vape in temp mode on Kanthal and it was designed to stop dry hits when using Kanthal. In my opinion, It works well to stop dry hits, but yes unfortunately it fails the dry cotton test.
> 
> So my SX Mini is on order and waiting for the vendor to get stock. It will be a nice experience to build in Nickel and cannot wait to taste the difference of true Temp Sensing Technology at work.



I just tried the temp thing as per Keith and the vape is smooth and I can take longer drags at 330f. This is done on kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (10/6/15)

Rafique said:


> I just tried the temp thing as per Keith and the vape is smooth and I can take longer drags at 330f. This is does on kanthal


I dont know if its just me, but i found the flavour to be a bit more muted with the temp sensing on kanthal.


----------



## Rafique (10/6/15)

I think the flavour abit muted because of ramp up time


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

Barak said:


> So i bought a nickel coil for the subtank mini to try it on my m80. Yes i know the m80 doesnt really pull off the temp control that great, but i still wanted to try it. Coil is supposedly 0.15ohm. The m80 fires down to 0.1ohm, But now the coil reads at 0.09ohm and it wont fire. Kind of a bummer.


If you make coils you might try twisting 28g Kanthal and nickel around a .30mm


----------

